

DefiantJS – lightning fast JSON search - hbi99
http://defiantjs.com/

======
tecodyn
Okay, this looks really very interesting. Although DefiantJS indeed appears to
be a new and promising framework for use in JSON manipulations, what I find
_especially_ catches my attention is the XSLT implementation and what I can do
with XML. XPATH rocks! When you combine to possibilities for advanced JSON
support with XSLT you have a nice solid set of features for creating data
client applications for browsers and more. This is actually something I have
been looking for for quite a while! I'm anxious to dig deeper into this. Many
thanks Hakan ;)

------
gladstoner
Cool stuff!!

